# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  >  مو مشكلة بس سؤال

## عفاف الهدى

السلام 
هي مو مشكلة بس سؤال
الحين اذا فتحت الكمبيوتر والنت ودخلت مواضيع ورحت الى مواقع وخلصت 
بعدين كيف ارجع الى الشغلات الي فتحتها ودخلتها 
وكيف احدفها
بحيث اني ما اشوف الي دخلته ؟؟؟
علما اني ادخل اما بقوقل او الفيرفكس

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

وعليكم السلام 

في الفايرفوكـس اضغطي على shift+ctrl+h لاظهار المحفوووظــاات

و

shift+ctrl+delete لحذف المحفوووظــات .

وبالنسبه لقوقل مااعرفه ليه لاني مااستخدمه
عموما سوي بحث عنه واكيــد بتلاقي الطريقه .

بالتوفيق .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مرحومة الوالدين خيو

----------


## مشاغب وسيم

أختي عفاف الهدى بالنسبة إلى القوقل كروم تضغطي على ctrl+h وبيطلع لش السجل 

إذا كان البرنامج بالعربي بتشوفي على اليسار باللون الأزرق تعديل العناصر تضغطي عليها وبعدين محو كامل البيانات تحطي صح على أول وحدة بس وتختاري في السهم إلأي فوق آخر وحدة

وبالانجليزي بدل اليسار بتحصليها جهت اليسار ونفس الطريقة

----------

عفاف الهدى (04-17-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيكم العافية

----------

